#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  bouw nieuwe set

## vegapower

kheb al 1 baskastje af volgens dit =&gt; http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=nl&pg=11&c=6
gewoon basreflex kastje, zit nu een niet 100% in orde rcf l18/851 in maar deze wordt volgende week ergens vervangen door een eminence omega pro 18.
topkast is een basreflex kast (een oudere van vroeger van men vader geweest  :Wink: ) met een 15¨ in, een beyma 15 k 200. en een hoorn van 10wrms en 2 mini tweeters, de tweeters + hoorn vliegen eruit en er komt een deftige 1¨ of 1.5¨ hoorn in de plaats.

1 baskast heb ik af, de andere volgt morge.
ik heb wel al een klein testje gedaan. baskast actief gefilterd.
en simpelweg die topkast met een passieve filter in nog is op de actieve filter gehangen zodat deze vanaf 150hz speelt.
ik heb nog niet hard gespeelt omdat het een beetje laat is. maar deze klonk met een niet 100% in orde sub speaker beestig goed!
zelfs zeer zuiver!

zoals mourice van de chocolade spot zegt. ik ga er nog eentje maken [8D] 
eerst 2 daarna 4. en hopen dat de 15¨ beyma het getrokken krygt voor de mid. anders zal dit een emminence omega pro 15¨ worden denk ik  :Wink: 
morgen neem ik foto´s, wel dan niet op letten ,oude kasten worden nog wat aangepast met een mouche voor. baskast staat nog in mdf, komt ook nog mouche voor + hoeken.

----------


## MC Party

Subje is leuk idd, lust wel wattjes .. maargoed dan heb je ook wat  :Smile:

----------


## vegapower

dus getest met slecht 750wrms op subs en 500wrms op hoog.
kheb er nog koppijn van.. en toch zuiver !
aleen by max begint ge te horen dat de subs niet 100% meer zyn

----------


## MC Party

Gebruik je geen baspoort "schotten" ?

----------


## vegapower

kasten zyn nog niet af.... komt 1 schutsel in het midden te staan... dit is mo om te teste en ik had geen stuk mdf meer op hout gezaagd...het is buiten koud in die garagebox dus  :Wink: 
net voor de eminence erin gaan komen ze erin voor test..en dan verven, mouche ervoorenz...

----------


## ronny

ik zie dat je zo een ecler crossover gedoe hebt.  Moest daar laatst eens mee prullen, maar om die crossover frequenties in te stellen moet je dat toestel open schroeven ofzo?  Want dit zijn vaste waardes bij dat toestel.

mvg
ronny

----------


## vegapower

bovenste plaat afhalen, in daar binennin staan de switch knoppen.
niet echt simpel systeem maar in teorie.. als dat 1 keer goed staat voor uw set, moet ge eraf blijven he  :Wink: 
ik heb de mijne gekocht uit een showroom, deze koste mij slechts 50. nieuw zou hy er 1250 kosten. 4 weg sterio. leuk dingetje wel... 2 subs uitgangen die men kan gebruiken enz... ik gebrukt em hier voorlopig als 2 wegs.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:als dat 1 keer goed staat voor uw set, moet ge eraf blijven he



natuurlijk, maar daar stond het juist niet goed :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## vegapower

de hoorn blijft voorlopig zitten maar de driver ervan wordt een eminence Eminence - EMD 2002
een 1¨ en deze zyn 80wrms, dus 8 keer zo sterk en zullen het geweld van de omega pro18¨ wel kunnen byhouden. degenedie er nu insteekt kan de 2 rcf l18/851 net byhouden.de tweeters ga ik afsluiten. en er komt een 2 wegs filter in de plaats ipv een 3 wegs. dan het gammele leer eraf,likje verf erop, rooster met een mouche erop vooraan en da kasten komen na 10j trug in dienst als topkasten  :Big Grin:  het zyn wel lichtgewichten..raar maar waar zyn deze gemaakt van vezelplaat....  
ik verschiet van 1 ding. dat ik nog geen reactie gekregen heb op de lijm in die poort (was eventjes plankje fout gemonteerd) [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
enigste nadeel van de kasten... ik ga er een trekband moeten rond doen als ik ze ga gebruiken op max vermogen... ze dansen mee op de muziek  :Big Grin:

----------


## bertuss

waarom bouw je geen neiuwe topjes. uit mdf?

en is er iets van een simulatie gedaan, voor de bas sepakers? in je topjes dan he.

----------


## vegapower

ik heb deze kasten nog liggen, ze wegen weinig, zyn niet te groot, en kunnen buiten de hoorn en tweeter het vermogen gemakkelijk aan. ik denk dat een likje verf, zwaardere driver en andere filter sneller en goedkoper is als nieuw kast maken want deze is speciaal gemaakt voor deze speaker. de bassen worden getest als ik de speakers heb. als ik daarvan de gegevens heb zal ik ze hierop zetten.
kheb niks gesimuleert, nen maat van mij koop esw kasten van rcf, deze zyn byna even groot. dus kleine kastjes 58 * 58 * 77cm.
handiigger als grote wbins die wel beetje harder gaan. en we kunnen samen werken met onze baskasten. met andere woorden. het leken me gewoon leuke kastjes [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]en ze klinken nu al neig goed.

----------


## bertuss

topjes wordt dus ook niet aan gesimuleerd.
hoe ga je filter maken ?

----------


## vegapower

kga eentje van b&c namaken.. en anders gewoon een kompleet klare filter  :Wink: 
simulisatie is niets vor mij... ikzelf ben al blij dat ik op internet graak. aan winisd en al die rommel....daar raak ik niets in verder...

----------


## ralph

Als je speakers net zo klinken als jou spelling eruit ziet.....[B)]
Kwam je hier nou advies vragen of alleen maar laten zien hoe je iets NIET aan moet pakken?

* je plaatst zomaar een speaker in zomaar een kast...
* filters???
* kastafwerking?

Moet zeggen dat het leuk is opm te lezen, maar dat ik iedereen wil afraden om op de manier van Vega aan de gang te gaan.
Zonde van je knaken op deze manier!

----------


## Gast1401081

En maak die foto's ff op een handzaam formaat, er hangen nog steeds deelnemers op een 56k modempje. Ook al eerder besproken/gevraagd , trouwens...

----------


## bertuss

ik wil je best helpen. laat me weten welke speakers je gebruikt, en overhandig me dan de TS parameters.
winsid is niet moeilijk.

----------


## vegapower

kzal men best in het vervolg doen met de foto´s. 
zoals ik gezegt had dat de driver van de hoorn niet lang ging werken... deze heeft zen geest al gegeven by het testen. wat wil je 10wrms. nu heb ik deze vervangen door celestion dcr 100. 65wrms.. khad deze nog liggen..ze komen uit een oude discotheek. er zat een mega hoorn op... de driver van de fostex ft600 gehaald en heel leuk past de driver van celestion daar netjes op..wel leuk 6.5 keer zo sterk..en als resultaat klint de hoorn te hard nu.. marja daar heb je een equaliser voor  :Big Grin:  aleen twyfel of ik de tweeters ga houden.. omdat ik me afvraag of ze het een fuif zouden uithoudeen..dus zal de filter nog vervangen worden. van 3 weg naar 2 wegs.ALS de  tweeters eruit gaan  :Smile: de hoor zal ze wel overnemen...

----------


## bertuss

ik vind het maar een groot knutsel werkje. zonder ook maar enige rekening tye houden met frequentie verloop fasegedrag etc. etc.
nog niet eens 1x een simulatietje laten lopen voor de laag sectie.
hmzzzz.

----------


## vegapower

mnja...kheb hier op het forum als eens een keer gezegt.. ik en de pc.... wy komen niet overeen  :Wink:  als ik het kon zou ik het doen...marja...het klinkt vry goed  :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:...het klinkt vry goed



Geloof het of niet; dat is het belangrijkste. 

Enige punt wat hier wordt aangewezen is dat het beter zou kunnen klinken.

Mvg Johan

----------


## discover

waar heb je de luidsprekers gekocht en hoeveel kosten ze.
ik wil er namelijk ook 2 gaan maken en hoe heb je de speakon pluggen met elkaar verbonden of moet daar nog iets tussen zo ja, wat heb je er tussen gedaan

----------


## vegapower

luidsprekers.... kijk op www.ebay.DE daar vind je veel en goedkoop... hoe bedoel je met de speacon pluggen verbonden????
ik werk met een crossover dus... geen filter.. beter rendement geen verlies  :Big Grin:

----------


## bertuss

en je aansluiting, dan ?

----------


## vegapower

met speacon... en paralel aansluite op 4 ohm spele  :Wink:

----------


## dj-frog

Heey ik heb ook zo'n subje thuis staan alleen je hebt nog niet egt rekening gehouden met het schilderen van die sub, aangezien je die baspoorten neem ik aan ook gaat verfen en het is een klote werk om dat van af buiten de kast te doen(vind i ktenminste) dus in het vervolg is het misschien handig als je de plaat waar de luidspreker in zit kan los maken in de plaats van alleen de luidspreker.Of je moet zo slim en netjes kunnen werken dat je de platen al van te voren gaat schilderen.

voor de rest als je er een B&C pzb46 in doet klinkt hij wel erg lekker.

----------


## brander1

nog eens een vraagje, kan me iemand vertellen wat nu eigenlijk het verschil is tussen deze kast? (afkomstig van speakerplans) Of de kast van RCF model ESW?

Is er verschil van klank?
rendement?

alvast bedankt

----------


## vegapower

ik heb de subs aangekregen, we hebben 1 kastje getest op een crest CA6.. ging wel lekker.. morgen de 2de erin ern testje doen

----------


## vegapower

kheb de plaats voor handvatten uitgefreest, de kassen ze zyn nu geverft (de eerste laag toch). de handvatten en hoeken zitten erop , de sub erin. speacon aansluiting erin en vandaag gaan ze hun eerste keer dienen. this wel maar een teerfeestje, onze pa speelt daar. maar ik heb test gedraait en ze vallen echt zeer goed mee, ze gaan lekker diep...na het teerfeest komen de roosters ervoor de mouche erin. dan na volgend weekend na een bieravond te spelen komt de2de laag aleen aan de buitenkant dan erop en zoude ze moeten klaar zyn... en hopen dat ik ze eens in een grotere zaal mag testen. de mid-hoog kasten zit in byde de celestion driver met een weerstand van 15ohm ervoor om de hoorndrivers wat te dempen zodat de rest mooi volgt. het geheel klinkt echt lekker [^]ben er fier op..aleen nog volledig en proper afwerken nu [8D]

----------


## Rademakers

Wat is een teerfeestje?

Mvg Johan

----------


## vegapower

een teerfeest..is een feest waar men eerst eet, daarna feest. en de mensen die daar zyn zyn ofetewel van een club, of een organisatie. in dit geval van een spaarkasje.

----------

